# Delivery



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I might be delivering 6 heifers about 110 miles away. What's the going rate per mile for delivery?
I figure it will be about $85 round trip just in gas (F250). $175 sound fair?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

My truck doesn't move unless I'm getting 4 bucks a mile at a minimum. With current fuel, oil, tires, parts, etc prices its expensive to keep a truck/trailer on the road.


----------



## HardnoseCattleCo (Jan 3, 2022)

1.75 to 2.50 a loaded mile is last I knew trucking rates were.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I went to uShip and keyed some numbers into their estimator. Came back at $2.20 / mile, which is in the range Hardnose Cattle gave you.

Here's the link. I don't know how they compare to other shippers, but it might get you in the ballpark.
uShip Shipping Price Estimator


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I haven't seen anyone haul for $2 a mile since fuel was around $2 a gallon. At $5.29 for diesel locally you won't find anyone to haul for poverty wages of $2 currently.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I haven't seen anyone haul for $2 a mile since fuel was around $2 a gallon. At $5.29 for diesel locally you won't find anyone to haul for poverty wages of $2 currently.


Ooof. You're about $0.75 - $1.00 / gal higher on diesel than we are down South. As you said, you have to take all that into account.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It depends how much you want the sale to subsidize the trucking.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Hokelund Farm said:


> I might be delivering 6 heifers about 110 miles away. What's the going rate per mile for delivery?
> I figure it will be about $85 round trip just in gas (F250). $175 sound fair?


I am in north central Wisconsin, no one around here will haul anything for less than $2.50 to $3 per loaded mile


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm at 3.50 a loaded mile for the flatbed truck (up to 50 bales) and 4.50 a loaded mile for the trailer (can do 270 but limit it to 240.....it's enough, plus a PITA to load more than 240...).


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Pots are running around $6.00 a loaded mile in my country.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------

